# مشروع جديد أحتاج للمشورة



## محمد حسيين (10 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني المهندسين في هذا القسم الأكثر من رائع السلام عليكم 
لدي مشروع جديد أرغب في تنفيذه وأحببت قبل أن ابدأ فية أن استعين بخبراتكم انتم وكل من له حول هذا المجال من ناحية السلامة 
والتفاصيل مرفقة في الملف والأسئلة هي
هل طريقة تنفيذ هذا المشروع حسب المخططات من حيث السلامه صحيحة؟
أرجو من حضراتكم المعونة والإفادة
وإيضاح إذاكان هناك أي ملاحظات اوتعديلات أو اضافات 
لكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير..........​


----------



## علي الحميد (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أنا لست أخصائي إطفاء .. ولكن اجلس معهم كثير  .. وهذه ملاحظاتي واتمنى من الأخوة يعذروا جهلي لو أخطأت ..

ملاحظاتي:

1- المضخة رقم 14 يجب أن يكون لها احتياط مثلها لأنها ممكن تتعطل في وقت الحريق خاصة إنها لم تجرب كثيراً. وبالتالي الصمام 18 ليس له مكان من الاعراب.

2- يجب أن تتأكد أن هناك آلية لتجربة النظام.. بمعنى أن تضع حساس في موقع معين وتعزل كل المبنيين ومن ثم توهم الحساس بوجود حريق لترى كيف يعمل النظام.

3- لم افترض إن الرسم صحيح ... ولذلك الصمام رقم 25 و 26 وضعهم خطأ .. وإن كان صح فالصمام 15 و 16 وضعهم خطأ .. يعني واحد من الاثنين.

4- هذا اقتراح وليس ملاحظة .. يمكن توصيل المضخة رقم 4 على النظام وذلك لزيادة مرونة النظام في حال تعطلت المضخة 14 ... أو لزيادة ضغط النظام .. ويكون توصيلها عبر صمامين كهربائيين لما يحسوا بانخفاض ضغط النظام واحد فيهم يعزل المضخة عن الخزان 7 والثاني يوصلها على النظام... اقتراح لا أكثر...

5- الماء الي رايح للفايربوكس .. هل له خط راجع للخزان الأرضي أو العلوي... الرسم لم يوضح ذلك .. ولكن تحتاج إلى تدوير الماء في النظام كل فترة ... بقاء الماء ساكن في النظام فترة طويلة عواقبه وخيمة.

6- لم اشاهد أي فلاتر .. وليس هناك تأكيد بنظافة الخزان الأرضي رقم 1 .. لذا أنت بحجة إلى فلتر بين الخزان الأرضي والعلوي حتى لا تنتقل ملوثات الماء من أحجار وتراب وغيرها إلى الخزان العلوي.

تقريباً هذا اللي عندي...


----------



## محمد حسيين (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك أخي المهندس علي السبيعي 
قرأت ملاحظاتك وسوف أعيد النظر لدراستها ......... وأشكرك لتجاوبك معي وسوف أعيد دراستها مرة اخرى
وأرجو من اخواننا في السلامة ان يكرمونا ببعض مالديهم وإن كان هناك أي استفسار او توضيح فأنا جاهز لمافيه 
الفائدة ...........


----------



## sayed00 (12 مارس 2009)

اخى محمد

بعض الملاحظات البسيطة

حسب الـ nfpa لابد من وجود ثلاث مضخات

كهرباء و ديزيل و مضخة لتعويض الضغط فى الخطوط

رسمك بة مضخة واحدة و اعتقد ان ذلك غير كافى حتى لو هناك مولد ديزيل فى المبنى

مضخة الجوكى لابد منها و الا سوف تجد هذه المضخة تعمل كل ساعة و انت تعلم ان مضخات الحريق تعمل اتوماتك و تقف يدوى (حسب المواصفات)

ارسم لا يحتوى على معلومات كهربية و الكترونية (اين نظام الحريق الذى سوف يتحكم فى الموضوع

نظام الرشاشات يستخدم لة محابس توجية متصلة مع وحدة التحكم فى الحريق اين هى

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد حسيين (12 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بالنسبة للمضخة 14 أتفق معك أن يكون لها احتياطي يعمل تلقائيا عن عطل الأولى وكذلك مضخة إضافية تعمل بوستر مقوي للضغط بحيث يكون الضغط أقرب إلى الثبات .
الصمام رقم 18 فكرته هي أنه عند اندفاع الماء من المضخة 14 داخل الخط يحدث تيار مائي يقوم بسحب الماء من الصمام 18 وعند توقف الدفع لن يعود الماء للخلف والغرض من هذه الفكرة هو زيادة كمية الماء بنفس الضغط .
أما الصمام 26 والمحبس 25 فهي موصلة إلى خارج المبنى عند المدخل والصمام يمنع خروج الماء من المدخل 27 والمحبس25 هو زيادة تأمين لعدم تسرب الماء في حال حصل تهريب في الصمام..... والصمام رقم 16و 18 هما لمنع إرتداد الماء إلى الخزان 7 في حال دخول خطوط الماء الخاصة بالدفاع المدني من المدخل 27 عند مدخل المبنى 
واتفق معك في وجود فلتر أمام المضخة 4 لمنع الأجسام الصلبة الصغيرة بالمرور فقد تسبب إنسداد في خطوط الشبكة والخدمات بشكل عام


----------



## محمد حسيين (12 مارس 2009)

بالنسبة لإقتراحك فإني اشكرك لأنك ذكرتن بضرورة وجود مضخة موازية للمضخة 4 لأنه في حال استخدام تفريع في نفس الخط سوف تقل كمية تدفق الماء إلى الخزان في الاعلى وبالتالي مثل ماقلت سوف تقل عملية التوازن مابين تعبئة الخزان 7 وقوة دفع وسحب المضخة 14.


----------



## محمد حسيين (12 مارس 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> اخى محمد
> 
> بعض الملاحظات البسيطة
> 
> ...


 أشكرك أخي الفاضل على المداخلة والإيضاح وهنا أحب ان توضح لي جزاك الله خيرا ماذا تقصد بتعوض الضغط ؟
والمضخة لاتعمل كل ساعة حسب الرسم لأن خط تغذية المبنى مستقل عن الشبكة ولاحظ هذه النقطة في الخط رقم 11 حيث أنه مستقل عن الشبكة وتم رفعه إلى مستو النصف للخزان بحيث يكون إستهلاك الخدمات في المبنى نصف الخزان تقريباً ، بالنسبة لمولد الكهرباء الديزل يقوم بتشغيل المضخات تلقائيا عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي إذا كانت تعمل .
بالنسبة للمضخات الموجودة بالرسم فإني قمت بتصميم دائرتها على العمل اتوماتيكيا وتتوقف بطريقتين الأولى الإيقاف اليدوي و الثانية الإيقاف الأوتوماتيكي فإنه عند نفاذ الماء أو إنتهاء حالة الطواري تماما تتوقف المضخات عن العمل ولكن المولد لا يتوقف إلا يدويا .
أرجو منك استاذي الكريم توضيح وجهة نظرك أكثر


----------



## sayed00 (12 مارس 2009)

محمد

انا فاهم قصدك ان شبكة تغذية الخدمات غير شبكة الحريق

و لكن ايضا هناك تسرسبات و فقد فى الضغط فى شبكة الرشاشات لذلك لابد من وجود امضخة لجوكى لتعويض الفقد فى الضغط هذه المضخة تعمل بواسطة مفتاح الضغط (pressure switch( 

المواصفات الامريكية تتطلب وجود مضخة ديزيل حتى فى وجود مولد فى المبنى

فقط للتوضيح


----------



## محمد حسيين (12 مارس 2009)

أخي الكريم Sayed00 الـ pressure switch الذي تتحدث عنه هو مفتاح الضغط لتعويض التسرسب وهو موجود في الرسم ورقمه 17 وهو حديث جدا ومتطور عن المتواجدة في الأسواق حسب مارأيت النوعيات المثبته على الجوكي ، وخذ في الحسبان أن المبنى لايوجد حوله أي إرتدادات لوضع الجوكي ومتلاصق من جهاته الثلاثة مع المباني المتجاورة وكذلك المدخل لا يتسع لوضع الجوكي ومن المعروف أن مثل هذه المعدات يجب تركيبها في مكان آمن بعيدا عن الناس أومعزولة بشبك ويكون حوله مسافة كافية لوقوف الفني للتعامل معه 
وبالنسبة لدوائر الكهرباء لم أكمل تصميمها حتى تكتمل الفكرة وخصوصا أني أنفذها على المبرمج (PLC)


----------



## القبطان علي (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخ محمد ومجهود رائع ولدى سؤال عندما تتم عملية الرش الآلي بالماء هل يتم فصل الكهرباء عن المبنى ككل ام عن المكان المراد رشة وهل توجد آلية لذلك...لقد حملت الملف وسوف احاول دراسته وابداء الملاحظات ان وجدت


----------



## علي الحميد (12 مارس 2009)

الأخ محمد حسين ..

الوصلة رقم 27 .. هل هي التي "تسحب منها " أم "تعبي فيه" سيارات الدفاع المدني ..


----------



## محمد حسيين (12 مارس 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> الأخ محمد حسين ..
> 
> الوصلة رقم 27 .. هل هي التي "تسحب منها " أم "تعبي فيه" سيارات الدفاع المدني ..


 يتم ضخ(حقن) الماء إلى الشبكة عن طريقها ...تعبئة سيارات الدفاع المدني


----------



## محمد حسيين (12 مارس 2009)

القبطان علي قال:


> شكرا اخ محمد ومجهود رائع ولدى سؤال عندما تتم عملية الرش الآلي بالماء هل يتم فصل الكهرباء عن المبنى ككل ام عن المكان المراد رشة وهل توجد آلية لذلك...لقد حملت الملف وسوف احاول دراسته وابداء الملاحظات ان وجدت


 من المفترض أن يتم فصل التيار عن المكان المراد رشه ولكن معظم الأوقات حسب ما رأيت بتم فصله عن المبنى بالكامل لأن عملية فصل التيار عن موقع الحدث تتطلب عمل دوائر تحكم إضافية مرتبطة بنظام تشغيل الرش الآلي وهي مكلفة مادياً


----------



## محمد حسيين (13 مارس 2009)

محمد حسيين قال:


> أخي الكريم Sayed00 الـ pressure switch الذي تتحدث عنه هو مفتاح الضغط لتعويض التسرسب وهو موجود في الرسم ورقمه 17 وهو حديث جدا ومتطور عن المتواجدة في الأسواق حسب مارأيت النوعيات المثبته على الجوكي ، وخذ في الحسبان أن المبنى لايوجد حوله أي إرتدادات لوضع الجوكي ومتلاصق من جهاته الثلاثة مع المباني المتجاورة وكذلك المدخل لا يتسع لوضع الجوكي ومن المعروف أن مثل هذه المعدات يجب تركيبها في مكان آمن بعيدا عن الناس أومعزولة بشبك ويكون حوله مسافة كافية لوقوف الفني للتعامل معه
> وبالنسبة لدوائر الكهرباء لم أكمل تصميمها حتى تكتمل الفكرة وخصوصا أني أنفذها على المبرمج (PLC)


والسؤال أخي الكريم هل يوجد بديل غير الجوكي إذا كان هذا وضع المبنى؟
وهل توجد شروط لل nfpa لتركيب مثل هذه المعدات ومثل هذه الحالات ؟
أرجو منك ومن أي أحد من الإخوة المهندسين المختصين في هذا المجال أن يوضح لي ذلك
وشكرا لك مرة اخرى على المعلومات القيمة فمازلت أرغب في المعرفة


----------



## القبطان علي (14 مارس 2009)

حسب الرسم المرفق ان لم اكن مخطئا ..هي شبكة آلية لتوزيع المياه داخل المبنى في نقاط معينة وفي كل اقسام المبني
ومن ثم يتدخل رجال الاطفاء وذلك بربط الخراطيم في المكان الذي حدث فيه الحريق لاسامح الله والبدء في اطفاء الحريق....لى عدة اسئلة ارجو ان تجيبني عليها
-ماذا لو الحريق كان سببه كهربائيا...كيف العمل 
-انت قلت يتم فصل الكهرباء عن المبنى ككل ..باى مصدر يتم تغذية المضخات...
- كنت اضن انك تريد عمل منضومة لاطفاء الحريق اليا بشكل تام دون تدخل البشر..وضح لي ذلك
هناك منضومات الية بشكل تام غالبا تستخدم في اطفاء الحريق في السفن و المنشاءات النفطية يمكنك الاطلاع عليها 
وتجد فيها معلومات مفيدة وتستخدم فيها صمامات مياه كهربائية يتم التحكم فيها اليا.......وللحديث بقية


----------



## محمد حسيين (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي القبطان : هي شبكة آليه مثلما قلت تعمل عن طريق spray system وعند وجود حريق في مكان ما من المبنى فإن الـ spray يقوم بضخ الماء الموجود داخل شبكة الرش ولا يقل الضغط داخل خطوط الشبكة عن 8 بار تقريبا وعند انخفاض الضغط يعمل الـ pressur switch ويغلق الدائرة ويقوم بتشغيل المضخة رقم 14


----------



## محمد حسيين (14 مارس 2009)

ويستمر الرش حتى تتم السيطرة على الحريق أو حسب الحالة وإذا نفذ الماء من خزانات المبنى يتم تدخل رجل الإطفاء ويزود الشبكة بالماء عن طريق المدخل رقم 27 عند مدخل المبنى ويستخدم أيضا الـفاير بكس (حسب مايراه مناسب للحالة) 
أما لوكان الحريق سببه كهربائيا فمن المفترض أن يكون في كل دور (إيرث ليكج بريكر) وهذا مانفتقده في معظم المباني مع الأسف .
بالنسبة لعمل منظومة حريق آليه بإذن الله بإمكاني عمل تصماميم دوائر التحكم لها ولكن مع الأسف الناس عندنا يستخدمون نظرية (الكم قبل الكيف) ولكني احاول ولن أتردد بإذن الله .
بالنسبة لآليات الإطفاء من الصعب عمل نمط واحد لأن طبيعة المباني عندنا تختلف من مبنى إلى آخر


----------



## elsakerelzahby (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الإخوة الأعزاء إسمحوا لي بطرح رأيئ في هزا الموضوع أولا الطلمبات كفائتها وقدرة ضخها لابد أن تتناسب مع حجم المشروع - ثانيا - يلزم أن تكون الطلمبات 1 - طلمبة كهرباء - 2 - طلمبة ديزل - 3 - طلمبة جوكي بامب كما أنه من الممكن تصميم السيستم علي أن يكون جاف من الماء عن طريق تركيب وحدة تحكم في تدفق الماء وهي ديلوج حيث أن الديلوج يأخز الأمر بفتح الماء مع ثاني إنزار ألارم بوجود حريق عندها يفتح الديلوج الماء وتعمل الطلمبات مع فتح الماء وبعد إنتهاء الموقف ومع عمل الصيانة للشبكة يتم تصفية المياه من الشبكة وتترك جافة 
أرجو أن أكون ضيفا مرغوب في رأيه وشكرا 
 مع تحياتي / محمد نوار


----------



## محمد حسيين (17 مارس 2009)

elsakerelzahby قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الإخوة الأعزاء إسمحوا لي بطرح رأيئ في هزا الموضوع أولا الطلمبات كفائتها وقدرة ضخها لابد أن تتناسب مع حجم المشروع - ثانيا - يلزم أن تكون الطلمبات 1 - طلمبة كهرباء - 2 - طلمبة ديزل - 3 - طلمبة جوكي بامب كما أنه من الممكن تصميم السيستم علي أن يكون جاف من الماء عن طريق تركيب وحدة تحكم في تدفق الماء وهي ديلوج حيث أن الديلوج يأخز الأمر بفتح الماء مع ثاني إنزار ألارم بوجود حريق عندها يفتح الديلوج الماء وتعمل الطلمبات مع فتح الماء وبعد إنتهاء الموقف ومع عمل الصيانة للشبكة يتم تصفية المياه من الشبكة وتترك جافة
> أرجو أن أكون ضيفا مرغوب في رأيه وشكرا
> مع تحياتي / محمد نوار


أخي الكريم محمدنوار شكرا لمداخلتك والرسم المرفق هو مجرد رسم توضيحي للفكرة وبالطبع سوف آخذ في الحسبان ماقلت بخصوص الكفائة وقد ذكرت في الصفحات السابقة بعض المعلومات التي سوف اقوم بتعديلها من خلال الإخوة المهندسين ولكن سؤالي 
هل يوجد شروط معينة للسلامة لتركيب مضخة الجوكي من حيث موقع التركيب في المشروع؟ 
مع العلم أنه لايوجد مكان خارج المبنى أو أي ارتداد لتركيب هذه المضخة 
وهل يوجد حل بديل لمثل هذه الحالة ؟ وهل يسمح أي نظام من الأنظمة الدولية للسلامة بتركيبها داخل المبنى
لم أجد أي رد إفادة !


----------



## elsakerelzahby (17 مارس 2009)

*الأخ الفاضل / محمد حسين*

أولا شكرا لرد حضرتك خلي بالك الطلمبات يجب أن تكون لها غرفة طلمبات تؤسس مع بداية مدخل المياه الرئيسي ويجب مراعاة أن تكون لها خط كهرباء منفصل عن كهرباء الموقع ويستحسن أن تكون غرفة الطلمبات في مدخل المشروع منفصلة عن كافة المباني لإمكانية التعامل مع الغرفة علي أنها غرفة عمليات خاصة بالحريق ولا إستغناء عن طلمبة الجوكي بامب لأن سيستم الطلمبات مكمل لبعضه
مع خالص شكري وتقديري / محمد نوار
:73:​


----------



## محمد حسيين (20 مارس 2009)

القبطان علي قال:


> حسب الرسم المرفق ان لم اكن مخطئا ..هي شبكة آلية لتوزيع المياه داخل المبنى في نقاط معينة وفي كل اقسام المبني
> ومن ثم يتدخل رجال الاطفاء وذلك بربط الخراطيم في المكان الذي حدث فيه الحريق لاسامح الله والبدء في اطفاء الحريق....لى عدة اسئلة ارجو ان تجيبني عليها
> -ماذا لو الحريق كان سببه كهربائيا...كيف العمل
> -انت قلت يتم فصل الكهرباء عن المبنى ككل ..باى مصدر يتم تغذية المضخات...
> ...


أخي القبطان السلام عليكم إذا ممكن تزودنا بالمنظومة الآلية لإطفاء الحريق في السفن التي ذكرتها وهل هذه المنظومة تشمل سفن تنظيف النفط في البحر,,, شكرا


----------

